# استفسار ( توصيل الصفاية بخط مياه للحفاظ على الحاجز المائى )



## Ahmed meca 88 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عيكم و رحمة الله
كيف يتم توصيل الfloor drain بالcold water supply كما فى المرفق
ولماذا؟


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

كما فى المرفق
خط تغذية المياه يدخل الى primary trap ثم الى floor drain


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*Small amount of water is diverted to the floor drain to help maintain the water seal.*


----------



## Nile Man (11 ديسمبر 2014)

Sorry the I don;t understood the drawing I think there's mess-understand


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

there is more details


----------



## toktok66 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

بصراحه غير مقنع بالنسبه لي اني اوصل مياه على صرف - بدون اير جاب. وبدون محبس عدم رجوع - افرض الميه قاطعه والمجاري طفحت ها دا مش مقنع - اللي يعيش يما يشوف ويمكن في كدا وانا جاهل عنه عموما ياريت اللي عامل الكلام ده يدلك على مرجعيته


----------



## fayek9 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

انا بصراحة اول مره اشوف الكلام ده :10:


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 ديسمبر 2014)

منذ فتره طويله كانت مشكلة جفاف سيفون الارضيه مؤرقه للعاملين فى هذا المجال- سواء لقصر الحاجز المائى او للمسافرين لمدد طويله - وانبعاث الرائحه عند العوده
والحيره قائمه بين رفع الحاجز المائى الى 11 سم وعدم وجود سماح فى الارضيه الخرسانيه ومتطلبات التركيبات بالحد الاقصى للحاجز المائى او التراب ككل وطرحت هذه الفكره فى حينها- ولكن لم نكمل التصورالعملى للتنفيذ - 
فاذا كان المقصود احياء للفكره التى ذكرتها - رجاء التريث فى مناقشتها- فهو موضوع مهم
اما اذا كان هناك غرض آخر - ايضا نتريث لمعرفته


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (12 ديسمبر 2014)

toktok66 قال:


> بصراحه غير مقنع بالنسبه لي اني اوصل مياه على صرف - بدون اير جاب. وبدون محبس عدم رجوع - افرض الميه قاطعه والمجاري طفحت ها دا مش مقنع - اللي يعيش يما يشوف ويمكن في كدا وانا جاهل عنه عموما ياريت اللي عامل الكلام ده يدلك على مرجعيته


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (12 ديسمبر 2014)

هى نفس الفكرة مهندس / محمود فتحى حماد


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 ديسمبر 2014)

*تمام ... وقد كانت المشكله فى احجام المستوردين لقلة الطلب 
حتى كنا نكتفى ب trap primer - لتوصيله على سيفونات الاحواض لسهولة تركيبه وبساطة تصميمه - وقد كان يؤمن لنا سيفون ممتلئ بالماء دائما
وكنا نلتجئ لل vent - على السيفونات احيانا لعدم وجود ال - trap primer - ولكن هذا موضوع فرعى لا تشغل بالك به.
المهم انك توصلت للعمل مع من يفكر بطريقه عصريه ومن يوافق على ذلك - ونأمل ان تكون المكونات متوفره - لم تذكر اسم البلد المقام به هذا المشروع ؟
للعلم ليس الا ومتابعة التطورات حولنا - ان رغبت*


----------



## toktok66 (12 ديسمبر 2014)

Ahmed meca 88 قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 104424



حلوه الصوره بس فين الكووود ؟؟
هيه المكونات دي والشركه دي معتمده من اي جمعيه او كود ؟

اظن ان الفكره في البلدان الفقيره مائيا غير مقبوله اطلاقا وان اكواد هذه البلاد لاتذكرها - واكيد اكيد هناك حلول اخرى الهندسه ليست فكره ولكن افكاااار نقي واختار

عندك نوع فلور درين جوها بليه بلاستك بتطفو مع المياه وبدون المياه تسقط البليه وتسد الفلور درين
عندك نوع تاني عامل زي ال سونج شيك فالف يخلي الميه تمشي في اتجاه واحد وغير كده تقفل البوابه على جوان
النتيجه النهائيه هتوفر في مصاريف التركيب ووقته والمساحات المستغله وهتوفر في مصاريف التشغيل لكن الحل المطروح ده مع احترامي لكل المدارس مش مقنع بالنسبه لي


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 ديسمبر 2014)

الكود يشترط حاجز مائى ويحدد ارتفاعه ( 5سم..7سم..12سم.. الى آخره ) فى كل نوع - الحوض - المرحاض - الارضيه ... الى آخره - ولا يتدخل فى الكيفيه - والحاجز المائى هو الاقدر على منع الغازات .


----------



## toktok66 (12 ديسمبر 2014)

دا امر مفروغ منه لكن لو هتزود عندك اكتر من طريقه غير اني اهدر المياه واوصلها لفلور درين بصراحه اعتقد انها فكره غير عمليه


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (13 ديسمبر 2014)

toktok66 قال:


> حلوه الصوره بس فين الكووود ؟؟
> هيه المكونات دي والشركه دي معتمده من اي جمعيه او كود ؟
> 
> اظن ان الفكره في البلدان الفقيره مائيا غير مقبوله اطلاقا وان اكواد هذه البلاد لاتذكرها - واكيد اكيد هناك حلول اخرى الهندسه ليست فكره ولكن افكاااار نقي واختار
> ...


1007.0 Trap Seal Protection -
Floor drain or similar traps directly connected to the
drainage system and subject to infrequent use shall
be provided with an approved automatic means of
maintaining their water seals, except where not
deemed necessary for safety or sanitation by the
Administrative Authority. When automatic trap
priming devices are installed, they shall be accessible
for maintenance.
- Small amount of water is controled by The priming *Valve that automatically*
activated​- ممكن نتناقش فى الحلول الاخرى
- لو عندك صورة توضح فلور درين جوها بليه بلاستك​


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (13 ديسمبر 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> *تمام ... وقد كانت المشكله فى احجام المستوردين لقلة الطلب
> حتى كنا نكتفى ب trap primer - لتوصيله على سيفونات الاحواض لسهولة تركيبه وبساطة تصميمه - وقد كان يؤمن لنا سيفون ممتلئ بالماء دائما
> وكنا نلتجئ لل vent - على السيفونات احيانا لعدم وجود ال - trap primer - ولكن هذا موضوع فرعى لا تشغل بالك به.
> المهم انك توصلت للعمل مع من يفكر بطريقه عصريه ومن يوافق على ذلك - ونأمل ان تكون المكونات متوفره - لم تذكر اسم البلد المقام به هذا المشروع ؟
> للعلم ليس الا ومتابعة التطورات حولنا - ان رغبت*


تمام
السعودية
ممكن نستخدم الvent لحل مشكلة الغازات عن طريق عمل vent ل soil لوحده و الwaste لوحده و كل منهم على vent stack


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 ديسمبر 2014)

تمام
السعودية
ممكن نستخدم الvent لحل مشكلة الغازات عن طريق عمل vent ل soil لوحده و الwaste لوحده و كل منهم على vent stack
​*عذرا ... لم افهم هل هو رد .... ام تساؤل*​​


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (13 ديسمبر 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> تمام
> السعودية
> (ممكن نستخدم الvent لحل مشكلة الغازات عن طريق عمل vent ل soil لوحده و الwaste لوحده و كل منهم على vent stack)
> 
> ...


تساؤل


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 ديسمبر 2014)

لا يوجد شرط بتجميع الكل على vent stack واحد
المبدأ ان يكون هناك تهويه مضمونه وكافيه للمكونات - سواء تم فصل عمود التهويه او على عامود واحد وتركت التفاصيل لنا
بل على سبيل المثال -اذاتم توصيل صرف الاحواض على one stack - اى على نفس عامود ال - Waste
كنا نكتفى بوضع - vent - على سيفون الحوض فى اعلى نقطه على السيفون عند الخروج - وهذا ال- vent - كان يأتى بنهايه تسمح بتركيبه وفكرته - عند اى تفريغ للضغط - يتم فتحه ليسمح بدخول الهواء المحيط ليعادل الضغط وبالتالى لا يسمح بتفريغ الحاجز. 
وبالتالى لانحتاج توصيل الاحواض على​ vent stack.​


----------



## fayek9 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

Ahmed meca 88 قال:


> 1007.0 Trap Seal Protection -
> Floor drain or similar traps directly connected to the
> drainage system and subject to infrequent use shall
> be provided with an approved automatic means of
> ...


 ال priming valve بيشتغل اتوماتيك ازاى ؟


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (18 ديسمبر 2014)

When water is drawn at the plumbing fixture the resulting flow
activates the Trap Primer valve mechanism. A pulse of water is
dispensed into the trap at the beginning and end of flow in the
fixture supply line.
Air ports in the primer body prevent siphonage of trap water and
backflow into the potable water supply line.​


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (18 ديسمبر 2014)

For a space there is one floor drain but not connected to any drain 
The water seals in traps are needed to prevent sewer gases from entering buildings, but 
because this water is exposed to the air, it is subject to evaporation over time
A trap primer is recommended to compensate for evaporation while providing a water seal in the trap at all times.​


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (9 يناير 2015)

https://newhomecheck.wordpress.com/tag/new-home-tarion-trap-primer-sewer-gas-smell-plumbing/


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (24 يناير 2015)

هل يجب صرف الاحواض و المغاسل على الصفاية


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (24 يناير 2015)

هل هذا الوضع كما بالرسم لا يصح
صرف الاحوض بعد الصفاية


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (28 يناير 2015)

مفيش مشكلة 
طالما فى تراب فى الحوض


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (28 يناير 2015)

طيب وانا بركب خط vent قابلنى عائق (كمرة) ممكن اعدى من تحتها واكمل عادى


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (29 يناير 2015)

لا يمكن طبعا
لان الميول الى اعلى عكس الصرف
فكيف تنزل اسفل الكمرة


----------

